# rummy nose tetras with Angel fish



## mikelbjr (May 9, 2014)

Question for you experienced aquarium keepers. Will a school of 6 rummy nose tetras be fine to keep with an angel fish?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Absolutely. Have had them together for years and never had any kind of issue. Rummy-nose are a tad outside the danger range of an Angel.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Agree. I also have about 9 rummy nose with my angel and there's been no issues at all.


----------



## mikelbjr (May 9, 2014)

Awesome! This is much welcomed news! I was originally going to do cherry barbs but from what over read they don't school and I really want a schooling fish. Everything I've read online as well says that rummys school pretty tightly huh?


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

For what its worth mike 
My surviving Rummy noses school with my Pearl Danio as well sometimes they school with my otocinclus which makes no sense.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

One of the best for schooling. I think you'll really love these fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Get as many as you fit or afford.And know they are the king of playing dead in the bag at the store or on the way home!Great fish!


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

2 of mine got sucked up the filter in a tank maintenance accident... )-= so i only have 2 survivors


----------

